# Freshmen 15 turned into 40..  Let's fix this



## DeltSigEMU (Sep 12, 2011)

Where to start?  I've made a few of these journals an never kept them up date to date.  You could say this mirrors my training over the past 3 years in college.  Highly motivated and read for a new beginning, a week or so of strict diets and great lifting.  Then homecoming hits and a week long hangover ensues with cigarettes and the college pizza and beer diet for the next month.

Going into school I was hardened from wrestling and powerlifting.  Over the last few years, my strength and endurance has plummeted (running up and down the dorm halls winded me - it was bad). 
I need to fix this.
Running up and down flights of stairs with weights strapped to my chest used to be a common occurrence.  The sheer thought of it now is terrifying.
So let's get started.

*Stats & Goals* pics soon
5'9" 215lbs 25yo male
Lose the keg around my stomach - 25lbs fat loss

Schedule is hellish.  I work as a caretaker from 6pm-8am almost 7 days a week, but I'm allowed to sleep 
Besides that, I'm in class another 15hrs every week with an hour commute one way.  I may not always make it to the gym, but I'll be doing sprints up and down my block.

Next post should be interesting.  First real workout, in years.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 12, 2011)

Good to see another guy from MI in here.

Read as much you can - hopefully you'll learn a lot and stay motivated.

Good luck!!


----------

